# 3000+ Linux/Unix programming texts and tutorials



## Ramakrishnan (Mar 11, 2007)

A list of freely available documents (i.e. tutorials, books, guides, reference manuals, etc.) for learning how to program in various languages as well as about various Linux and UNIX related topics.

have a dekho. It is well worth the effort.

*stommel.tamu.edu/~baum/programming.html


----------



## ~Phenom~ (Mar 11, 2007)

gr8 link. really informative.
thanx a lot.


----------



## vnl5486 (Mar 15, 2007)

Thanks for the link...


----------



## cooldev007 (Mar 16, 2007)

Thanks for the link...


----------



## uchiha.sasuke (Mar 16, 2007)

thanx for the link............really quite informative...


----------



## aj27july (Mar 17, 2007)

thanks. i will use them when i turn to linux.


----------



## LEARNER_LEARNER (Mar 21, 2007)

thanx man.gr8 link nd helpfull 4 me bcoz i'm working everyday on linux.i'm giving +reps .


----------



## vnl5486 (Mar 23, 2007)

Thanks for the link..pal


----------



## g_suresh_mps (Mar 23, 2007)

thanks Very Usefull ..


----------



## dissel (Mar 23, 2007)

*smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/36/36_1_55.gif*www.forumup.com/images/smiles/slider_thankyou.gif


----------



## Garbage (Mar 23, 2007)

thanx 4 link dear...


----------



## nitish_mythology (Mar 25, 2007)

Link seems informative!
Thnks..


----------

